# PRETC  in Borden



## Dubya (11 Jul 2011)

I know there is a ton of stuff on this but most of it is old and I don't have time to scroll through it all as I'm at basis right now...my question is I am posted to borden.and am going on PRETC...when I report this weekend will I have to stay on base or will I be able to report and leave for the weekend?

Thanks 





[Edit to correct Grammar/Capitalization in Title]


----------



## Cooldevil789 (20 Jan 2012)

All depends on your Nco's.


----------



## JesseWZ (20 Jan 2012)

When I was there, (albeit awhile ago) the new guys on PRETC showed up and they had leave passes ready for them to sign and depart for the weekend.

Cheers


----------

